
Riot.im: Default E2EE for private rooms in v1.6 - anon-kun
https://github.com/vector-im/riot-web/releases/tag/v1.6.0
======
anon-kun
See also: [https://github.com/vector-im/riot-
web/issues/6779](https://github.com/vector-im/riot-web/issues/6779)

~~~
Arathorn
also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092269)
:)

------
wdkrnls
Does this encryption include attachments/uploaded images?

~~~
Arathorn
yup :) [https://matrix.org/docs/spec/client_server/r0.6.0#sending-
en...](https://matrix.org/docs/spec/client_server/r0.6.0#sending-encrypted-
attachments)

